# Having a bad week



## Greg King (Aug 6, 2006)

I've been having a bad week as far as flexability goes ,my legs feel like they weight 300lbs and i seem to stiffen up very quickly ,and it just seems like i have to work twice as hard to get anything done ,and its been wearing me out fast in class.Any advice?


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 6, 2006)

Gregg every single MA has gone though want you my friend is going though it is called the wall of flexibility. Muscle grow and becomes stonger and the legs muscles need to be work harder to get the same results you had previsourly. Just keep up with your streches and all will be well in a couple of weeks.

Good Luck 
Terry


----------



## TX_BB (Aug 6, 2006)

Heavy Legs key symptom - Try rest, take 3-7 days off and then a week of active recovery for 30 minutes every other day of stationary biking followed by a normal stretching routine not to exceed 20 minutes. In the week of active recovery try walking for 20-30 minutes on the in between days. 

M-W-F bike 
Tues/Sun walk

Good Luck


----------

